# Trimming my Hygrophila Pinnatifida



## anj0399 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi there,

My Hygrophila Pinnatifida is overgrown and I am in need of a little trimming help. How do I trim it correctly? I have a few shoots coming (see picture-it's not that great sorry) and I was wondering if I can trim it and plant the shoot or if I should discard it? This is the first time I am going to trim it so I would like to do it right. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!

Mary


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

you can trim off the offshoots and top the plant like any other stem. aggressive trimming will cause the plant to become more compact though


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

This plant is a great one to have, as chad said just cut that shoot off and replant if you'd like. Imo I would let the h. p grow until it reaches water surface then cut it low so that it will grow thicker and you can replant a already large established top compared to smaller sprouts that may uproot easier.


----------

